# Pics...finally!



## cgskipper (Nov 15, 2010)

I know I promised these weeks ago, but here are some pics and stats for my f/w planted build, started in November 2010.

55 gal freshwater w/ pine stand and hood
Eheim Pro3 2073 Canister Filter
Coralife Turbo Twist 18w UV Sterilizer
Marineland Stealth Pro 250w Heater
Triple Tube Fluorescent Striplight w/ 2 Life-Glo 2 bulbs and 1 Flora-Glo bulb
Coralife Digital Power Center

4 Freshwater Angels
6 Lemon Tetras
6 Neon Tetras
3 Silver Mollies
3 Cory Cats
6 Oto Cats
Bunch of snails that hitchhiked on the plants

BTW, I love the Eheim Pro3 and Turbo Twist combination. My water quality has cleared up and maintenance has eased since I switched from my original setup of two Bio-Wheel 350's.


----------



## tscott (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome Tank!!


----------



## corE3105 (Jan 26, 2011)

I like it...looks like I'm not winning the fw tank contest haha


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

Really nice setup.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Good looking tank!

I love the Pro 3 series Eheims. I have the 2080 and 2075 models. I also have the Coralife 12x twist UVs and the Coralife power centers.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks good, wait till it grows in and it will look a lot better.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

very cool, love how you set it up great job on everthing


----------

